# Lyft Health insurance



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Lyft has health insurance plans, but what I want to know is how many of you have $300 a month for health insurance? Thats what my quote was (and that was the cheapest one), looks like I won't be buying their insurance.

How bout you?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

What about Obama care? Sorry I had to use that word but isn't there a subsidized program for lower income people or households? "GO MICHIGAN".


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

We buy our health insurance off the exchange. Subsidies (tax credits) are based on income and family size. You won't know your exact credit till you do an application. 

We have really affordable premiums on a really good plan


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

It's nice that Lyft suggests eHealth since it is a great way to compare health plans, but there is no discount for health insurance as a Lyft driver. All health insurance premiums are set by law and unless Lyft sets up a special group plan any plan costs the same. You might want to look at this plan which is NOT insurance, but allows you (and your family) to consult with a Board certified physician by telephone or video call for $0 24/7. If necessary the physician will prescribe and call in a prescription for you. Average time to speak to a doctor is less than 15 minutes. Heck you could even do it from your car between rides! It's only $9.95/month for your entire immediate family. A number of discounts are also included. www.benefitaidcustom.com


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> What about Obama care? Sorry I had to use that word but isn't there a subsidized program for lower income people or households? "GO MICHIGAN".


O-H-I-O lol


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Im on obama care its so so, but defiantly alot cheaper now then it would have been before obamacare. Deductibles keep going up and up and it seems to be not be working as well as it could be for low income people. But hell if it wasn't for Obama Care I wouldn't have Heath insurance and the state would be footing the bill


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL. Who do you think is footing the bill for Obamacare?


----------

